# Sidewall Caulk



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Needing to caulk side of trailer on front corners where fiberglass meets plastic trim. Same as around access doors and windows. It appers to be regular clear silicon. I bought some outdoor window and door silicon caulk. I did a search but could not find anything. What have you guys used? ---Mike


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

When doing my PDI I noticed the same issue on the rear of the TT, at the top, in the corner. The tech just came out with a tube of white silicone caulk. Did the job perfectly.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2 on the silicone. Dicor is needed for the roof, but silicone works great on the sidewalls.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I have used 3m 5200 for areas around the doors, windows, lights. It's a marine grade sealant you can find it at Walmart or West marine Link to 3m 5200 This products works much better than silicone and still remains flexible enough to not crack.

Be sure to clean any excess while wet, very difficult to remove when cured...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

fl_diesel said:


> I have used 3m 5200 for areas around the doors, windows, lights. It's a marine grade sealant you can find it at Walmart or West marine Link to 3m 5200 This products works much better than silicone and still remains flexible enough to not crack.
> 
> Be sure to clean any excess while wet, very difficult to remove when cured...


This stuff sounds excellent, but will it stick to the existing silicone caulk that was applied at the factory? If not, all the old silicone would need to be removed before applying the 3M product.

I just use the exterior clear silicone. Easy to work with and it sticks to the remains of the original. (Of course, I always remove any loose, old caulking and clean the area with alcohol, to remove any dirt/oil buildup.)

Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I was planning on removing all of existing, it is cracked entire lenght of molding. Is there a solvent that is safe on the fiberglass or am I just guna have to scrape carefully? ---Mike


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

mmblantz said:


> I was planning on removing all of existing, it is cracked entire lenght of molding. Is there a solvent that is safe on the fiberglass or am I just guna have to scrape carefully? ---Mike


I am an ASE certified collision repair technician, you can use a "Wax and Grease Remover" such as Dupont's Final Kleen P/N 3901S or and equivalent. It is what we use to clean off before painting and WILL NOT harm Fiberglass or the caulking that is already there. It contains Naptha, Tolulene and Xylene so be careful not to breath in the vapors. All of the Paint companies have a wax and grease remover, just ask at your local auto paint store. You should expect to pay about $25 for a gallon which will last you guys a lifetime.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL, being a boater, I can tell you 5200 will stick to almost anything, including your fingers. I do not know, but I think that stuff may last forever....BE SURE it is going where you will never need to remove it....









Also remember, it is a bright white color, so may clash a little with the off white of the Outback.

C


----------

